# Review :CG BlackLight by Todd Copperider



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very Nice review to know more about this product :thumb:

*Product Review : Chemical Guys Black Light 
by :Todd Copperider *

As a part of the Detailed Image Ask A Pro Team, I get the opportunity to try out a lot of different products long before they reach the market. The manufacturers look to us for everything from product development help to simple product feedback. Some of these products and opportunities are brilliant, some of them are "me-too", and some need to go back to the lab for further refinement.

Rewind to over a year ago and I received a bottle of Black Light from Chemical Guys that had been in development for a while in their Thailand offices. I was told that it was designed to meet the harsh environmental conditions of Thailand, and should do extremely well in the North American market as well. It was being marketed as a gloss-enhancing sealant, so I figured that I would give it a try.










Chemical Guys Black Light Hybrid Radiant Finish

Since the product name is somewhat nondescript, let's take a look at the label to get more information on what the product is exactly:

Black Light Radiant Finish is crafted and formulated especially for car lovers who aim for the smoothest , sharpest and wettest reflection possible with strong durability ,ease of application and anti static property.

Black Light Radiant Finish has a fully synthetic nano blended formulation with a massive emulsion of gloss enhancers coupled with the new bi - blend technology that leaves one crazy slick finish .

The new blending technology allows for vastly homogeneous mixture resulting in an extremely smooth finish once the applied layer is fully and properly cured.

So…did that description answer your questions on what it is? I didn't think so…

*
What is Black Light?*

Fortunately for the readers of the AAP Blog, I have spent an entire year testing and working with Black Light before writing this review instead of simply reading the label and trying it once or twice.

When you read into the product description, you kind of get the idea that it's a gloss enhancer. Then as you read it again you may think it's a sealant. Well you'd actually be correct on both fronts, so let's call it a "gloss-enhancing sealant".

If you're looking for a product that will add a tremendous amount of gloss and color enhancement to your paint, then Black Light does it perfectly. If you're looking for a product to add a layer of protection from the elements, then Black Light does that well too. Either way you use it, you will be extremely happy with how the paint looks…regardless of the color.

But wait, there's more!
*Chemical Guys Black Light as an All-In-One (AIO)?*

Since I've worked with Black Light for so long, and have had discussions with the behind-the-scenes people in charge of designing this formula, I can tell you another use for this product that you won't read on the label, or in other product reviews…it also makes a great All-In-One (cleaner, polish, sealant).

Black Light contains very fine abrasives in the formula to help clean and lightly polish the surface while it's adding gloss and protection. So if your car (or customer's car) is a bit needy, but a major paint correction detail isn't on the menu or budget, then you can reach for an incredibly easy to use product like Black Light for the job. I've taken worn-out cars and given them a quick application of Black Light, and have been stunned by the difference that it made in such a short amount of time. And to further define "short amount of time", I mean just 30 minutes with a D/A polisher! Not only will you get light correction and color/gloss enhancement, but you're completing it with a layer of durable protection at the same time.

While I didn't take any "before" photos of this Bentley, it had what you'd expect from a 5 year old car with soft paint…a lot of haze and wash-induced marring. While you may think that a vehicle of this caliber would be a prime candidate for a several thousand dollar full paint correction detail, we agreed simply to make it better without turning it into a show car. Once again in a short amount of time and very little effort, we made a major transformation by using Black Light, and the owner of the vehicle was absolutely thrilled with the results.



























*
How to use Chemical Guys Black Light?*

While some products are very particular about the application and / or removal process, Black Light is as easy to use as it gets, which is pretty standard from Chemical Guys. Personally, I don't like working with products that are finicky or are difficult to use unless their results far outweigh the obstacles. So for me, the ease of use factor of Black Light immediately makes it a go-to product.

The preferred method for Black Light is with a dual-action polisher (D/A). Using a soft finishing pad (black or blue), put the speed on 3.5~4, and apply just a couple of pea-sized drops to the pad. Quickly spread it around with the machine on, and then slow down your arm movement a bit to work it in evenly. You don't have to work it like you would a polish…you're simply going over the area long enough to provide a cleaning of the paint and getting an even coverage. 2 small drops can do a working area of about a half of a door (a little goes a long way). It's very similar to using Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze…goes on smooth, a little goes a long way, and there should be very little residue. If you see a lot of residue after your application, then you've used too much product.
*
What about pressure?* This really depends on how you're using it. If you're using it post-polishing as a sealant, then just use light pressure at most. If you're using it as an AIO, use light-to-medium pressure to allow the fine abrasives to work for you more.
*
What about curing time?* Black Light only needs about 15 minutes to cure before you wipe it down. If you wish to apply a second coat (by hand works well), or if you want to top it with a wax, then give it another 30 minutes after wiping it down.

*What about durability? *Durability on these products depends on so many factors…how it was applied, how the surface was prepped, how the vehicle is maintained, what kind of shampoos are used, etc, etc. One person may see just 2 months while another will see 6. On my personal car I easily saw 4 months of protection, and it could have been longer but I always like to freshen it up before the protection slopes off. Unless you're talking about a boutique paste wax that only lasts 3-4 weeks, I think the subject of durability is over-used and over-rated. If somebody's in the market for all-out durability and they don't want to touch their cars for long periods of time, then they're going to look for a product like Optimum Opti-Coat. But for people who like to work with their cars and keep them looking fresh, the durability of a Black Light or a Blackfire Wet Diamond, or Menzerna Power Lock will be more than sufficient.
*
Can it be applied by hand?* Yes. For those who don't own or use a D/A polisher, Black Light can easily be applied by hand with a simple foam applicator. Just remember that a little goes a long way.
*
Can you top it with a wax?* Yes, you can! After about 30 minutes from when you're finished wiping it down, you can top it if you like (not necessary, but you can if you want to). Black Light in my experience is very compatible with carnauba paste waxes, and I haven't had any issues with bonding, smearing, etc. I've topped it with everything from Chemical Guys Hardcore XXX paste wax (one of the best waxes for the money!), to Pete's 53, to E-Zyme and have had stellar results with all of them.

On this TDF Blue Ferrari 360, I used Black Light as an AIO, then topped it with Chemical Guys Pete's 53 wax, and wiped it down with V7. The car looked absolutely spectacular when finished!




























*How to maintain the Black Light finish?* To keep the finish looking it's best, I highly recommend using Chemical Guys V7 spray sealant / detailer. Use it as part of your drying process by spraying your waffle weave drying towel with V7 before wiping down each panel. V7 won't leave streaking or smearing, it's very easy to use, and will increase the durability of your wax and / or sealant. As of right now (and for the past 8 months or so), this is the only spray sealant / quick detailer / drying aid that I use! I guess I need to get busy and write a review about it as well! 

*Final Thoughts on Chemical Guys Black Light*
As I said in my opening statement, I have been using Black Light for over a year now on just about every single car that has been detailed at the Esoteric studio. If I didn't like it, I wouldn't still be using it, right?

This product does so many things well that I couldn't imagine dropping it from my arsenal (unless something better comes out of course). I use it as a final sealant, and I use it as an all-in-one product. I even have a pre-set starter package that I offer where Black Light is the featured AIO (for you detailers out there…that type of service with this product is where the big profit is…it's not in the full correction jobs).

No one product is perfect for all types of paints and all conditions, and Black Light is no different. Because of the light abrasives in the formula, I have found a few finicky, ultra-soft paints where it would leave slight marring after finishing up a full correction detail. When using it as an all-in-one on neglected soft paint, this isn't an issue. When working on perfected soft (dark) paints however, I've noticed slight marring (usually only seen under a bright LED light like the Brinkmann). This is not a deal-breaker by any means because these types of paints are rare.

In my professional opinion, Chemical Guys Black Light is one of the great products available out there in the market, and it most definitely gets my seal of approval!

from http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/product-review-chemical-guys-blacklight/


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

great review - thanks for sharing!

ps: the bentley looks awesome


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to do this, I have Blacklight and need to use it more!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great review,


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Im seriously debating buying some of this, Ive heard nothing but good things about Black Light


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

nice review, thanks for the write up.


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

Good review thanks:thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Magic... just what I have been searching for to get my head round what it should be used for 

Many thanks 
Scott


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Superb review! Seeing what it does is exceptional.

I am going to use this tonight after work on the wife's black merc. Should be fairly straightforward.

Sweet.

G


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I got it 3 weeks ago and have done my 2cars with it and it is great stuff
Topped the blue car up with 2coats and then 50/50 then V7 and it's still looking good after 2washes 

Green car had one coat on and then V7 and is still ok 

Dead easy to out on and great value for money when got together as a detailing kit from David :buffer::detailer:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice review


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Isnt Black Light for darker cars and there's another one for lighter ones?
Or am I going mad. It's not impossible!

Edited - black light for DARK cars and the other one (forgotten name) for lighter cars.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe I used it wrong but my results were not so great I was pretty disappointed. Maybe I will have to try it again


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess it's time to try to use it again on my silver yaris  Some lights swirls here and there, let's see that abrasive part 

Thanks a lot for the great long-term review !


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

On the strength of that review, in its original place, I placed an order for
Black Light and the V07. The bit to note from that review is that a little does
go a long way, but it's also very easy to overload the foam pad. Anyway, I 
applied the BL and was rather delighted by the results. For the first V07 
treatment I wasn't that impressed, but I've stuck with it and on my metallic 
mud it looks a treat.

Pics here of the car wearing this combo at the Stamford Car Show last Sunday.
Scroll down to post #136 & 137

Regards,
Steve


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Isnt Black Light for darker cars and there's another one for lighter ones?
> Or am I going mad. It's not impossible!
> 
> Edited - black light for DARK cars and the other one (forgotten name) for lighter cars.


I think your thinking of poorboys blackhole and white diamond mate


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet review - Thanks


----------



## West End1981 (Apr 4, 2009)

I used blacklight on a badly swirled vauxhall during a recent valet. Bearing in mind this was by hand only ! Best AIO product I have ever used and is the product I reach for more than any other when doing customer vehicles (and that included even SRP)


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Just a thought... If a product contains abrasives, even if they are micro, wouldn't it be an idea to say so on the label 

Really, if you've spent hours or even days polishing your car to absolute perfection only to apply a product with abrasives in it... I'm no nobel prize winner but that doesn't make a huge amount sense to me.

Just my 2p worth


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

As it can be used as a AIO, by applying with a DA and working in, do I really need my EZ Creme beforehand or is this overkill? 

I normally finish with Z8, but use the V7 on the missus'.....


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry, should have also said, bloody great review, very useful!!!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Copied from Detailedimage.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Rob - spot on - thanks! No wonder I couldnt find the "other" CG product lol. 

Regarding that Vauxhauall - serious - you did that by hand??
If thats the case, then I must have this stuff ASAP!


----------



## Ashley328 (May 13, 2011)

Been using Blacklight for the past few months and i can say it is the easiest sealant i've used to date! it also leaves a very slick finish.

reviews like this make me tempted to pick up some V7 too! i wonder if it's as good / better than Z8 or red mist?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Reggie-Z4 said:


> As it can be used as a AIO, by applying with a DA and working in, do I really need my EZ Creme beforehand or is this overkill?
> 
> I normally finish with Z8, but use the V7 on the missus'.....


I bet the mrs comes up a treat after a coat of v7 Reggie, i bet she smells great to  :lol:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great review, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i bought some of this on your reccomendation and really pleased with it, just bought some collinite 476 which i hope will add to the shine.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

i have the outmost respect for Todd but i think he exaggerates saying that blacklight is a sealant and lasts so long


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice review, thank you for your time and efforts.

A few questions and comments:

What type of abrasives does it contain? Diminishing or smat?

The reason I ask is if it is smat then this product appears it would actually decrease the gloss of a car I had for instance finished with 85RD and had in perfect condition.... by marring the finish on a level that doesnt show up but certainly takes away from the gloss. And after the product is no longer there the paint would look more dull.

If it is diminishing then it would require more time to work the product.

Could it be the reason that bentley came out so great is that this product has fillers? The reason I ask is if you are using this product as an aio and it comes out like that and was applied in 30 minutes there's no way it had enough time to abrade the paint into that condition.

Thanks in advance for you reply.
Cheers


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Just a thought... If a product contains abrasives, even if they are micro, wouldn't it be an idea to say so on the label
> 
> Really, if you've spent hours or even days polishing your car to absolute perfection only to apply a product with abrasives in it... I'm no nobel prize winner but that doesn't make a huge amount sense to me.
> 
> Just my 2p worth


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Corey in all honesty the 2x I used it was with a black LC pad and it felt more like I was using a glaze. I also did not get good durability I think Souveran paste lasts longer


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Sal!! I appreciate the honest feedback. :wave:


----------



## leggy99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great review, make me want to use it now


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome review :thumb:

Yesterday I stripped my car down with CG Citrus Wash Clear

-Then sprayed the car down with Car Pro Trix

-Quick snow foam to remove the horrible smell and contamination (it's surprising how much contamination a car can pick up since I last used Trix 1000 miles ago

-Clayed the car with regular Bilt Hamber clay

- Washed the car quickly again with CG Citrus Wash Clear to remove any residue on car

-Dried up and quick paint inspection noticed a few minor swirls so corrected with White hex pad and Car Pro Reflect. Removed the swirls effortlessly and great thing with this product is no dust, though I do prefer Scholl S40 as the final result is way more glossy.

-Time was 8pm last night by the time I'd finished all this so decided to call it a day as Spain vs Holland Football World Cup was starting.

*Today*

Started working again on the car today. A quick ipa spray down to check if swirls have gone... Yes they have so went straight to the Blacklight via machine speed 4 on the DA over the whole car then left to cure for 15 mins- buff off was a bit grabby but a wonderful result. A wet mirror finish, Very glass like great reflectivity, flake pop and gloss.

I think I will apply a second of coat now of Blacklight as it's recommended by the Chemical Guys. Cant't decide if it's better by hand now or by machine again.

After the second coat of Blacklight going to finish with a layer of AF Spirit.Spirit is meant to leave a nice wetlook, with crisp reflections and nice depth with great clarity. I think it's a great wax to try over Blacklight. I'd imagine DJ Supernatural would be more closely matched to Blacklight in terms of looks, as it seems to have a very reflective finish.

However, I'm not a huge fan of an over reflective look so I don't mind losing a bit of the reflections in order to hopefully gain more depth and wetness. I think this is easily achievable with a number of waxes I've got at my disposal- DJ SN, vics red, Bouncers Ctr RG 55, Illusion, Desire or spirit etc.

I'm new to spirit so going to give it a go


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

A first for me at this: Copied in 2 pics which prob won't look that good as I'm a useless photographer and I don't even have a camera, only an iphone I'm afraid.

Took these pics 10 mins after 1 coat of Spirit


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Wel I should add that the wet mirror was pretty much 'killed off' after the 1 coat of Spirit.., With 1 coat of Spirit I think I would say that I sacrificed Reflectivity and Wetness and gained more depth. A 2 for 1 swap (or loss),., Though I will have gained some durability,., though 1 thing to add is that a carnuba wax always seem to look better the next day once all the oils have sunk in etc., Later tonight I'll add a coat of Illusion to amp up the wetness and gloss.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Holy thread revival Batman!


I used this the other day as well as a matter of coincidence. 
Blacklight applied via rotary, speed 700-1000rpm, blue hex pad, left about 15-25 mins (finger swipe test, didn't time it perfectly). 
Topped with Dodojuice Purple Haze.


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

It's my sister's not-very-cared-for Saxo, with 90k miles. 
The finish snuck up on me tbh! Should've taken a before, but wasn't really thinking, just had a spare afternoon, so treated the car to some sweet loving 

Fantastic review too, defo feels more like a glaze in use


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Just applied my coat of Illusion and as expected wetness and gloss have been amped up. Depth and reflectivity have also been improved. A shame I can't post any pics as it's starting to get a bit dim outside but the car surface definetely has a liquid-like level of glossiness. I might add another coat of Illusion tomorrow morning. Will probably strip this all off next week as I want to try DJ SN layered directly over Blacklight for a cutting edge shine


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

I tried Blacklight/V7 once. Sold them both as they literally did "nothing" for the finish IMO.

Sorry if that sounds negative, but they are my thoughts.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

That BL +V7 combo hasvery weak durability and very bad beading and sheeting.
Better to top BL with a good durable wax


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> That BL +V7 combo hasvery weak durability and very bad beading and sheeting.
> Better to top BL with a good durable wax


Yep. I'd go as far as to say that I wasted my hard earned. IMO again, I add.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Sick_at_Sea said:


> Yep. I'd go as far as to say that I wasted my hard earned. IMO again, I add.


Topped with a nice Carnauba wax I think Blacklight has it's uses. For my part I'm using Blacklight to help me get a more reflective look. I don't think it's a secret that Carnauba wax struggles to give great reflections, so I think layered over a coat or 2 of BL and you can get a durable hybrid sorta look, kinda like I've got in my 2 pics on the previous page of this thread.

1 day on from those pics and I've applied 2 coats of Illusion and overall the look is deep, reflective, warm, wet and glossy with nice clarity. It's like a hybrid sort of look that should last as Spirit is a long lasting durable wax.

Anyway, the CG V7 QD might not be durable, so why not top with Sonax BSD instead?

Or just layer a show car wax like DJ SN over Blacklight for a longer lasting wet mirrow finish than just Blacklight alone. Can't go wrong with Blacklight imh it's a good product and very easy to use with machine.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Chewy, you have experience with a lot of glazes. How do you rate Blacklight? Say compared to DJLP, Prima Amigo, Meg's no. 7 etc. I am not bothered about its sealant capabilities as a sealant or wax will be used over it. Does it really add something to the paint better than other glazes?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Does it really add something to the paint better than other glazes?


Of all the glazes I've been using over the past couple of months CG E-Z Creme, CG Glossworkz, Megs 7, Prima Amigo, Megs UP, DJ LPL I think Blacklight is the most unique because of the wet mirror finish it brings. The wet mirror finish (as seen on the first post of this thread) is unique only to Blacklight. The best thing is that it's easy achievable: on swirl free paint you can get the wet mirror finish with 1 coat of BL using the DA on speed 3 or 4 with a nice finishing pad.

I haven't tried every glaze in the book, most notably these 2 famous ones that I'm yet to try: Brightmax Black Max and CK RMG.

Of the glazes I've got (mentioned above), the only one I am yet to try by machine is DJ LPL. A while ago I said Lime prime lite didn't have very good glazing properties but I think I may have been wrong to judge it because I am yet to try it by machine. I only found out a little while ago that using a glaze via machine delivers far better results than when used by hand.

To answer the question, I' wouldn't say Blacklight is necessarily better than any of the other glazes. It does however deliver a very unique finish (wet mirror).,. All the other glazes are good, but the look they bring is more of a deep wet finish. Prima Amigo when used by machine and just 1 coat via DA it makes the paint deep and wet. CG E-Z Creme and CG Glossworks will do a good job the only difference is the paintwork won't look as wet. Meg's 7 is a good product, but like the others, the results are better when used by machine. Meg's 7 is easy to apply via machine, but a bit harder to remove than the others.

If a machine isn't available, (so applying by hand only),., I'd personally recommend CG Blacklight, EZ creme, or Glossworks. The chemical guy glazes are dead easy to apply by hand, and removal a piece of cake and for a reason or not imh,.they deliver the best results (when used by hand),.. When used by machine,., EZ creme and glossworks will leave a deep wet finish,., they definetely will bring the paint to life.,., even on freshly polished paint I would definetely not be without a glaze, I think they add something special to the paintwork (even on polished paint),.,Prima Amigo is often spoken about on here, probably because after just 1 application via DA it leaves a very deep and wet finish. Of the glazes I've used, none of them come close to Amigo in terms of a deep wet look. If going by hand though, I'f take the Chemical Guy glazes as they still look good when applied by hand (though better via machine).,

To cut it short: I reckon Blacklight is a product well worth having,. if you're wanting to use a nice wax, but struggling to find a wax with great reflectivity while maintaining a warm look, then Blacklight can definetely bring something to the table that Primo Amigo or any of the others cannot.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy - do these glazes you mention contain any abrasives please.
Would be applying by hand and just a bit concerned that may create swirls etc
Thanks
Dave


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Of those mentioned I think only Blacklight, Megs UP, and Amigo are said to contain abbrasives. That said, I think you'd need to be using a machine polisher on a high-ish speed with a bit of pressure to engage them.

With hand application all you're doing is applying the glaze on the paint and wiping off. By hand the glaze isn't really being 'worked' so no need to worry about abbrassive action- will be next to zero , you definetely won't create swirls, they're very safe products


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

how did you find Megs UP?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Megs UP is very good. It was my first glaze before buying Megs 7.

Megs UP darkens the paint a bit and leaves a wet finish. I've nearly finished a bottle of it, though the majority of my applications were via hand. Have only used it by machine 2 or 3 times. If applying by hand it's possible to get a darkening effect from it, with a wet finish. To get this I really did take some time to work it into the paint (a little bit back breaking but at the time almost 1 year ago I didnt have a DA) . When worked into the paint it will darken the paint and leave a wet finish. It's a good glaze imh 

When I strip my car down again this weekend With CG Citrus Wash Clear I'm tempted to use UP by machine with a glazing pad, just to see how it compares against Amigo. It's been a while since I've used UP so I think I may do a 50-50 versus Amigo just to see the difference


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, I am looking forward to stripping down the car this weekend and getting rid of the Blacklight, AF Spirit & Illusion look. Nothing wrong with it of course, but looking forward now to compare Megs UP versus Amigo before topping with Vics red or Bouncers CTR.

What I might do is Strip the car with CG Citrus Wash Clear, then glaze with Megs UP on the entire left hand side of car. One left hand side of car bonnet I'll layer with Vics red. On passenger and back passenger side doors I'll layer Sonax premium carnuaba, and on left hand side of boot I'll finish with Bouncers Ctr.

Right hand side glazed with Amigo, then the exact same waxes layered each of the same areas of car: Vics red on right hand side bonnet, sonax premium carnauba on 
driver door and door being driver door, then Bouncers Ctr on right hand of boot. Should be an ultimate wet look, with my bet that Sonax premium carnuaba over amigo giving the best wetness and gloss


When I next use Blacklight I'm going to layer DJ SN over it.


----------



## lenzexe (Jun 6, 2014)

This review has convinced me to take Blacklight.

Conclusion: Blacklight is a fantastic glaze (wett, reflectivity) - topped with Wolfs HardBody.


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Well, I am looking forward to stripping down the car this weekend and getting rid of the Blacklight, AF Spirit & Illusion look. Nothing wrong with it of course, but looking forward now to compare Megs UP versus Amigo before topping with Vics red or Bouncers CTR.
> 
> What I might do is Strip the car with CG Citrus Wash Clear, then glaze with Megs UP on the entire left hand side of car. One left hand side of car bonnet I'll layer with Vics red. On passenger and back passenger side doors I'll layer Sonax premium carnuaba, and on left hand side of boot I'll finish with Bouncers Ctr.
> 
> ...


Any update? Interested to know your findings.


----------

